# Roamer San Marino



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

I recently joined the forum to try to learn a bit about something that has been itch for some time but has become more of a passion now, watches, more particularly mechanical watches as opposed to the electrically powered quartz watches.

I have a Roamer Sam Marino which from some googling and reading around the forum seems to have been produced in small numbers, my ultimate aim with this watch is to bring it back to as near to it's new condition as I can unless it is better to leave it as is.

I have owned this watch from new and its had a hard life over the years and so know its history so far as it was a present for a significant milestone in 1976 so I'm pretty sure it was built around that time.

I know that the crown was replaced with a plain one in its early years by the jeweler it was purchased from as the blue cabouchon fell out of the original crown.

A metal wrist band was fitted by the same person at a later date, badly from what I can see as it has damaged the plating on the inside of at least one of the lugs.

What I know of the watch is that marked in the rear case is the following number 487-8230.813

which should be Caliber number - 487 This is actually 7001

Case info 8 particularly flat cases to house the Peseux movements

Case material 23 20 micron yellow gold

0 unknown usually 0 or 9

Style 813

The watch runs and keeps reasonable time but I have not checked it to any great accuracy, I would like to replace the plain crown with an original if possible, however when I opened the back to check the caliber number I noted that the stem at the outer end where the crown is fitted is rusted. Are new stems & crowns available ? I have looked at the cousins site and can find stems and crowns that would suit, but will they fit as my watch isn't listed but the caliber is.

Is it a sensible move to replace both the and not bother with the old parts ?

I would also like to replace the crystal or at least purchase a replacement in case the original is damaged during removal as I intend to clean up the case to evaluate its overal condition before I make any further decisions about how far to go. How do I identify the correct crystal as I have been unable to find any specific detail on any of the sites by googling, is there a reference site I can look up ?










I can also see a small area at 12 oclock where there seems to be a small area of laquer lifting is this a common issue, is it easy to repair or is it best left alone?

Sorry for the long post and many questions,b ut I suspect this may be the start of a long journey and learning curve for me.

I will post some closer pictures shortly.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

stems should be easily available, and as the crown should have a cabachon stone in a generic one might be possible to get (getting a Roamer one might be very difficult). 'Fancy' (ie not round) crystals are harder to match - it is glass or plexi?

I would leave the dial personally. The 7001 movement is fantastic and still in use in some limited edition models


----------



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks for the reply @scottswatches The stems & crowns I have seen are

https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/filter/eta-esa-movement-parts

&

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/cabouchon-blue-swiss-italian-gp in the 0.9 x 4.1 size

I think the Glass is a plexi but not 100% sure, but it feels warmer to the touch than the case if that makes sense. Can you tell me if the Glass is fitted into the case from the front or inside and is it likely to be an interference fit or just a push fit.

What do you think would be the best route to take in identifying the "glass"

Thanks for your time and patience.

https://ibb.co/z2vd1c5 Face

https://ibb.co/tCgDMqK Back

https://ibb.co/56CyXZR Caliber ( Not mine from the only reference I could find online, an ebay sale )


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

tap the glass on to your teeth, and try the same with a glass watch. You will be able to spot the difference if it is plexi (I think it is). I wouldn't try and order a glass without having the old one out so you can see the measurements clearly, including if there is any lip. Plexi's are harder to source, but can be renovated instead with extra fine 1200 grit glasspaper and polywatch.

The Cousins site doesn't work as a cut and paste, but if your is a Peseux 7001 I would think the stem required is PES7000401G, and that would fit the crown too. Have you ever fitted a stem before? They come extra long and need to be tailored to the watch, so I would buy two just in case. Don't forget the Loctite for the crown too


----------



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

Sorry about that I didn't realise about the links for the cousins site.

Now I'm really confused as having tapped the glass on my teeth it sounds harder than my rotary & the pocket watches I have. The "glass" from a quick measurement on the portion raised outside the case is 26.85mm across the center line of the "glass" which I judge to be "bale" shaped. Is there any way to find out for sure what the "glass" is or someone who has had this problem before as I don't want to ruin a running watch that has some personal value.

I guess the only way to check the size is to remove it from the case.

I have never fitted a stem before so this will be a voyage of discovery.

I wasn't aware they came long and needed fitting, is it just the threaded end that requires adjusting to length ? and as far as loctite goes should I use a threadlock or a permenant ? I have a selection.

Am I better to cut the stem to length with an abrasive disc on a dremel as I'm guessing a a junior hacksaw is going to be too coarse a tooth.


----------



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

scottswatches said:


> tap the glass on to your teeth, and try the same with a glass watch. You will be able to spot the difference if it is plexi (I think it is). I wouldn't try and order a glass without having the old one out so you can see the measurements clearly, including if there is any lip. Plexi's are harder to source, but can be renovated instead with extra fine 1200 grit glasspaper and polywatch.
> 
> The Cousins site doesn't work as a cut and paste, but if your is a Peseux 7001 I would think the stem required is PES7000401G, and that would fit the crown too. Have you ever fitted a stem before? They come extra long and need to be tailored to the watch, so I would buy two just in case. Don't forget the Loctite for the crown too


 Ok I ordered in the replacement stems as suggested and the replacement crown with the blue cabouchon, opened the case back and released the stem screw and withdrew the stem.

Fitted the stem into position and marked it to length, compared it to the length of the "original" , cut and filed the new stem to length and check fitted the stem and crown ( several times to get the length correct ) applied loctite and left to cure, Fitted the new crown & stem and nipped up the retainer, closed up the back and wound the watch and it's running away happily.

@scottswatches Thank you for the help and information it's greatly appreciated, one step closer to my goal


----------

